# Second Best Greyhawk Age of Worms Campaign In Chicago



## izzat (Jun 13, 2006)

The world famous Second Best Greyhawk Age of Worms Campaign in Chicago is looking for one more player.  We meet just south of Lincoln Park on Wednesday evenings.  You can email thomas@goliam.com for more info or check out the campaign's yahoo group at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/daggerlake.  Thanks.


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ha ha-

Due to long work hours and being as tired as a sack ol' crap, I had to dump my own Age of Worms game. But, thats about to change, I just secured a position in building Maintenance near state street working 3rd shift.

So if you still need a player for your game next week, let me know. BTW, hows the parking in your area?


Scott


----------

